# 7.3 Cuts off and on while driving?



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a 2002 F250 with the 7.3. Last night was coming home and truck shut off while doing 45mph and immediately started back up. First and only time this has happened. Truck has 129000 on it. Any ideas fellows?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Would have the High Pressure Oil Pump checked out. Also make sure it is full of oil.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

either the cam position sensor,or the gas pedal.....but more than likely its the cam sensor. do a search and theres a tsb on it, maybe even a recall.....i even got a class action lawsuit in the mail about it. theres 2 different colors,,1 is the old bad one,,1 is the new updated one. and if you have a scanner that would throw a code that you could check.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

If it threw a code the check engine light would be on right? No check engine light is lit.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Cam sensor!! I always carry a spare!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

tugboat609;1415524 said:


> If it threw a code the check engine light would be on right? No check engine light is lit.


no it is NOT considered a hard fault!!!!!!!!!!
thats why i suggested to scan it if you had access to one


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Look at your CPS. If it's gray it's the new one, if it's black its the old one. Slap a gray one in there and your off and running again.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Changing the cam sensor is a 20 to 30 minute drive way fix.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark13;1415546 said:


> Look at your CPS. If it's gray it's the new one, if it's black its the old one. Slap a gray one in there and your off and running again.


thanks mark,,i couldnt remember the correct colors


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks guys! Now gotta locate the sensor.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

right above and to the pass side of the balancer....10mm bolt


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Cool thanks


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

BPS#1;1415547 said:


> Changing the cam sensor is a 20 to 30 minute drive way fix.


???? The first time, maybe...


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Probably obvious but did you check your battery conntections? I had the same type of issue with my vette... lights would flicker and then come back. Turned out to be the battery was loose.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

deicepro;1415596 said:


> ???? The first time, maybe...


I've only had to change one. 
It was 20 to 30 mins including getting the tools out and putting them away.

What are you getting at?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

BPS#1;1415713 said:


> I've only had to change one.
> It was 20 to 30 mins including getting the tools out and putting them away.
> 
> What are you getting at?


Oh, well when you put it that way. Should only take 10 minutes to swap out once you've done it before.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

deicepro;1415742 said:


> Oh, well when you put it that way. Should only take 10 minutes to swap out once you've done it before.


I agree.

That 20 to 30 may have included helping myself to a cold one from the fridge.
Or was it 3? :laughing:
Back in those days I had a much "healthier" thirst than I do now.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Okay so I called Ford about a recall on the camshaft position sensor. They told me my truck was not included in the recall which I thought strange. So I called another dealer and got the same result. So I bought one and installed it. The old one didn't look that old. The new and old were both grey. Guess we will see how it works out.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That is odd. Did you give your vin for them to run and see if it had any recalls tho?


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah gave the vin and they said just a cruise control wire was the only recall performed. None other done or pending. Can't understand because my father has the same year truck and he has gotten the recall notice in the mail.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea that is odd. But if you gave vin and they said no..... So keep us posted...if it happenes again would like to know if that was the fix.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

All 7.3s were covered. Originally it was the SuperDuty 7.3s but eventually they extended it to all 7.3s (powerstroke versions.) My 96 was covered.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Are you the original owner?

If not the previous owner could have done the recall.


When I got the notice on my truck that was wrecked last summer I threw it away.
The cost for the CPS and time to install it is not worth sitting in their waiting room for a couple hours.
Not to me any way.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah install was a piece of cake. Just confused that my truck wasn't part of the recall. Dealer said truck was never recalled for the CPS. I also thought all 7.3 diesels were. Oh well. Tomorrow I am gonna take a nice ride and see. I did start it and it started no problems and idled nicely. Plus there I guess. Like I said originally this problem only happened once and my oil is full and fuel filter changed. Hopefully this was a cheap fix. Will let everyone know tomorrow.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

hmmm all three of my 7.3 were covered under recall- late 1999- and both 2001 diesels all covered.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

My 2002 f450 was covered... But like others said, its not worth the wait and hassle from the dealer...


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

If you would like you could PM me your VIN and I can run an Oasis report and tell you for sure. Let me know.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Well so far so good today! Truck seems to idle and run a lot smoother as well. Thanks again guys!


----------

